# afx tomy track timing



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Probably getting in over my head but ideas on timing. I have seen cool pictures of screens with lap times. I would love to have that on my track but looks difficult to install.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope some day soon either Auto World or AFX will come out with a track arrangement allowing you to hook your laptop to and get laps as well as times counted. Its really amazing we are still using 1960s lap counter technology.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Jim Norton said:


> I hope some day soon either Auto World or AFX will come out with a track arrangement allowing you to hook your laptop to and get laps as well as times counted. Its really amazing we are still using 1960s lap counter technology.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


Lots of these use laptops, any number of sensor types. any number of racing formats.

http://www.slottrak.com
http://www.trackmateracing.com
http://www.pclapcounter.com
http://www.slotmaster.com
http://www.autobahn.benekedata.de/
http://www.bepfe.de/
http://dingotimer.ringodingo.com/
http://www.fastlap.de/
http://www.ghairacer.de/
http://www.kickrace.de/en/index.htm
http://www.scaleauto.com/lanemstr/index.htm
http://www.slotcarracing.dk/LapMaster/LapMasterPR.htm
http://www.light-and-time.de/
http://www.racecontrol.com/index_e.htm
http://library.spytech.cz/en/library/race-manager
http://www.slotcars-shop.de/
http://members.aol.com/dlel/slot_master/welcome.htm
http://www.slotcarmanager.de/en/all_frames_e.html
http://www.slotcarmanager.de/slotman608/
http://www.slotrun.de/
http://www.gregorybraun.com/LapTimer.html
http://www.spytech.cz/?lang=cz&sec=rmdetails
http://slotracingtechnology.com/

Some of these links maybe dead, I am not sure, but I think many of these programs take us out of the dinosaur age. Some are better than others, some are more modern than others, some use dedicated hardware, some adapt to several/most or all sensors.

So unless you can make a digital HO car/track these are as good as it gets for now. This also may not be a comprehensive list but its a starting point. There are some that used to make adapter tracks but I haven't researched lately.
Its usually easier than it appears to enter the computer age.

Michael Block


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have lap timer software with the infra-red Led's & photo cells, works great and easily installed

Boosted


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for this thread. I'll be officially starting my build this weekend using the Tuckaway mode (36" X 80") door layout. And wanted to put a track timer on it as well.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I also have a tuckaway 36x80 track. It's the oak creek 36. I'm also running laptimer with LEDs and sensors and love how easy it was to get going. I just helped build a much larger 16x 4 layout with 4 lanes an 62 running feet that is using trackmate. It's awesome. It makes me want to smash mine with a hammer after I run at his house...lol


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

After a few failed attempts with LEDs and reed switches, I bought Trackmate. Easy to set-up and worked flawlessly right out of the box!


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

rbrunner, which product do you buy from trackmate? I have a four lane tomy afx track. I like the idea of buying it and it works right out of the box.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Trackmate offers a 4-Lane HO Lap Counter Kit - The only Kit part is installing the sensors in your track. Place a blob of hot glue, drill a small hole and insert sensor. Drill holes in your table for the wires to pass through and connect to your computer.

See details here: http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/product.php?id_product=10

It includes everything you need!

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

It really is that easy, I just did it last week, and it was a breeze. All the connections are clearly marked and couldnt be easier. :thumbsup: You wont be disappointed.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Can any of these systems be used with 4 lane sectional track plans which are temporarily on the floor?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

We use trackmate all the time and all our tracks are temp.

Why would being on the floor be a factor?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Well now that is interesting if you can use these programs with sectional track. I pretty much thought a permanent layout was the only way to accomodate such lap counting. Thanks.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Make a 9" straightaway section with your photocells installed (Epoxied) into it cut a small section of the sidewall out to allow the wires from the photo cells to exit, add a 8 foot cable to get to the computer port (serial or parallel, depending on your timing setup) & then build a Bridge with infra-red LED's for a light source with a separate 12volt transformer & you can put this timing setup into a layout anywhere you like. Really easy and fairly cheap, you can get the LED's & Photo cells at Radio-Shack, 12 volt transformers are a dime a dozen and can be found on many household items, cordless phones etc. 

Boosted


----------



## sirsid (Feb 5, 2011)

hello boosted is it possible for you to tell me how you connected the sensors to your pc. i have tried i/o port as per Mr Braun. @ lap timer 2000 and have had no luck i get a signal from my meter but no reception from pc.


----------

